# Pranking Other Model 3 Owners (positively)



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

On Friday I stopped at an office store while I was out running errands, and there was a grey Model 3 in front of me. I was far enough back that I was certain he didn't see me, so I parked _across_ the aisle from him so he wouldn't see me as he got out and walked toward the store.

I caught up to him walking to the store, and said, "Oh, a Model 3! How do you like it so far?" And after he said he liked it a lot, I then pointed out my own Model 3 on the other side of the aisle and told him that one was mine. Then we talked a bit about replacing the cabin air filter, and the office store raising all of its prices ahead of xmas.

Has anyone else tried a mild prank on another Tesla owner like that?


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

I pulled up to my favorite local ice cream shop a couple weeks ago. It has on-street parallel parking in front of it. Already parked there when I arrived was another Model 3, one I've seen around town with a license plate "WAATTSUP", I think. So I parked directly in front of it. I got my ice cream, came out and sat on a bench in front of the shop waiting to see if the owner of the WAATTSUP Model 3 would return. Eventually someone came along, I think from the nail parlor a couple shops down from the ice cream place. As it became obvious that she was the owner of the Model 3, I called out "Nice Car". She looked up surprised and said "Thanks".

Then as she was getting in her car, she finally noticed that there was another Model 3 parked right in front of hers. She stopped and looked over to me and asked "Is that your car?" I smiled and said "Yup!", whereupon she said "Nice Car", finished entering her car and drove away.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> I pulled up to my favorite local ice cream shop a couple weeks ago. It has on-street parallel parking in front of it. Already parked there when I arrived was another Model 3, one I've seen around town with a license plate "WAATTSUP", I think. So I parked directly in front of it. I got my ice cream, came out and sat on a bench in front of the shop waiting to see if the owner of the WAATTSUP Model 3 would return. Eventually someone came along, I think from the nail parlor a couple shops down from the ice cream place. As it became obvious that she was the owner of the Model 3, I called out "Nice Car". She looked up surprised and said "Thanks".
> 
> Then as she was getting in her car, she finally noticed that there was another Model 3 parked right in front of hers. She stopped and looked over to me and asked "Is that your car?" I smiled and said "Yup!", whereupon she said "Nice Car", finished entering her car and drove away.


Mmmmm...Ice cream


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Last week I was meeting friends at a restaurant where the parking is tight. There was another Model 3 just like mine parked on the street near the restaurant. After circling the block a few times, I arrived as that Model 3 was pulling out. So I parked there.

When I met them inside I asked if they noticed the Model 3 on the street. They had assumed it was me... and it was fun to tell them that no, it wasn't but it is now!

Ok, not _much _of a prank.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

I started a new job in June, and the parking facility includes an entire floor reserved for electric/hybrid/efficient vehicles, as well as a bank of access-controlled, free Chargepoint stations. 

Since starting five months ago, the number of Model 3s in the garage has exploded from about three (including me) to over a dozen, in addition to a small set of Model S and X. As a result, I often find myself parking next to a fellow Tesla owner. And if that owner has Sentry Mode on, the act of exiting my car (or plugging in/out of a charging space) often causes the lights to flash and HAL to appear on screen. 

Whenever this happens, I make sure to wave to the repeater cameras... 👋... And if I'm feeling particularly spritely, I'll sometimes go in front of the car and dance a small jig... which, to be clear, is quite an alarming sight. 

So, I'm thinking that the fact that no one has called me out on this yet probably means no one at the office checks their Sentry recordings, and our cars are free to pillage.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

There are so many Model 3s (and other Teslas) around here I'd never get anything done if I only just waved at each one 

I'm really happy to see them all...


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Did the moderators add the “(positively)” to the title of this thread?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Did the moderators add the "(positively)" to the title of this thread?


Nope.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

No, that was me. I wanted to emphasize that they aren't cruel pranks.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

msjulie said:


> There are so many Model 3s (and other Teslas) around here I'd never get anything done if I only just waved at each one


I like to count Tesla sightings on the way to work. So far my best has been 5 Model 3's and 2 S/X.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I have seen many more model 3’s on the road but sad to saw the waving at each other has seemingly gone bye bye.. I always make it point to say hey..


----------

